# Scraping out



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Went to scrape out a house our hangers did...and holy [email protected]* looks at this..new house too


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a little cutting to make things fit eh?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Did they hang the lid ? Then tear it out?


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Nope the lid is natural. I'll post more money of house


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Pictures


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Jesus that's always nice to walk into


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like they were getting paid by the footage on the floor. How are you finishing around the beams? Tear away would look cool.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

:bangin: ohhh sh*t...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

well you just don't see may job us boarders don't have to scrap ourselves, and that is why .Make them put all scrap in a bin,trailor,or the closest room to the driveway a garage is perfect. you might think your saving money doing it yourself but I bet that took hours to klean and if you shot them 50$ and tell them they don't get paid or get the job without It they will deal. Plus boarder that leave a mess like that probably are not going over the work for bad screws or shi#%y boarding make'm klean it there work will be better as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Gazman, the beams are just gonna flat taped. Most of the house is getting some stucco type finish so we just have to fire tape most of it. Some closets smooth and hallways. 
But as far as the mess...idk I was pretty dumb founded that you could work in an area like that. I can't see how you could work leave a mess like that and take pride in you're work.


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

Any Hanger of mine leaves a house looking like that! would be looking for a new place to work! after I back charged him for the cleanup that is extremely unprofessional


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> Gazman, the beams are just gonna flat taped. Most of the house is getting some stucco type finish so we just have to fire tape most of it. Some closets smooth and hallways.
> But as far as the mess...idk I was pretty dumb founded that you could work in an area like that. I can't see how you could work leave a mess like that and take pride in you're work.


So the hangers you used didn't scrap out? That's how they left the job after hang? Was scrap out mentioned when you hired them??


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

The hangers usually do small jobs for us. And we scrap out it out for them, because they are cheap. But this won't happen again. They're our hanging subs by the way


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jantzenmoore said:


> The hangers usually do small jobs for us. And we scrap out it out for them, because they are cheap. But this won't happen again. They're our hanging subs by the way


That's not like the Spanish to not scrap out .. Most here work for scraps 
And always throw the scrap rock out and sweep up ..


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

jantzenmoore said:


> Went to scrape out a house our hangers did...and holy [email protected]* looks at this..new house too
> View attachment 14370



OMG.... this is a case of site closure and big $$$$ fine from Work Safety here


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

We cleaned it up the day they finish. Shoulda had a guy sit there and scrape it out as they went! ****


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I can tell things are different in your area. That looks like every job around here. We pay hangers to HANG not clean. Our company has two scrap trucks and three guys in each truck. They scrap then paper the floors before the finishers start.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

drywallmike08 said:


> I can tell things are different in your area. That looks like every job around here. We pay hangers to HANG not clean. Our company has two scrap trucks and three guys in each truck. They scrap then paper the floors before the finishers start.


Around here, you're expected to clean up after yourself, regardless of which trade you do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I still say It's the builders job to scrap out !! But things are different now!! :furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I can tell things are different in your area. That looks like every job around here. We pay hangers to HANG not clean. Our company has two scrap trucks and three guys in each truck. They scrap then paper the floors before the finishers start.


Why paper the floors? :blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Generally, when we hung, we didn't scrap out, but the scrap was organized. We would try to get it to the most accessible room/ window


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

We paper floors because I'm a messy finisher and we spray our texture !


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Scraping sucks, I hang every once in awhile and I clean as I go, as in set my cuts by the rock all in one pile. That's the only way I can work efficiently. These fellas just dropped it where they cut. And I don't know why the paper either hell scrape em and sweep em and get paid!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Why paper the floors? :blink:


Cause only hacks use mesh.....










Hahaha !!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dont scrap it all some people like it for dinner 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9o6loVbzvg


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Holy! Drywall beaver


----------



## MuddingSilly (Apr 8, 2015)

Paper on the floor with stilts? Being a finisher i would be pist.


----------

